
Show HN: Kubestone – Benchmarking Operator for Kubernetes - ottovonbivouac
https://kubestone.io/
======
jacques_chester
How do you disentangle the performance effects of load generation from the
target system? It looks at first glance to all be colocated in the same
cluster.

~~~
ottovonbivouac
You can use taints, tolerations, affinity and anti-affinity of k8s to schedule
the load-generator to a different node than the one contains the service under
test.

The load-gen and the service does not need to be co-located in case of REST
(drill) and PostgreSQL (pgbench) based load testing.

In case of pure network benchmarking (with iperf & qperf) currently only the
same cluster is supported.

------
aparath
Looks interesting, thanks for sharing!

Any plan to include other load generators, such as JMeter [1] or Locust [2]?

1: [https://jmeter.apache.org](https://jmeter.apache.org) 2:
[https://locust.io](https://locust.io)

~~~
ottovonbivouac
Created two issues to track this request:

[https://github.com/xridge/kubestone/issues/159](https://github.com/xridge/kubestone/issues/159)

[https://github.com/xridge/kubestone/issues/160](https://github.com/xridge/kubestone/issues/160)

~~~
aparath
thank you, I might take a stab at it later.

------
noodlesUK
Just so as you know, there’s something funky going on with your domain. I’m on
mobile right now, so I’m not sure what, but I can’t resolve it on my home
network, I expect it’s something perhaps to do with dnssec.

~~~
ottovonbivouac
Until then, could you please give the following page a try?
[https://kubestone.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://kubestone.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

Thanks!

~~~
noodlesUK
That works. I’ll try checking if my pi-hole is killing it.

~~~
noodlesUK
So, my pihole thinks the DNSSEC is “bogus” rather than the normal “insecure”
when there isn’t a signature. I’ll investigate more on my end.

~~~
tptacek
[https://dnssec-analyzer.verisignlabs.com/kubestone.io](https://dnssec-
analyzer.verisignlabs.com/kubestone.io)

This looks no different than STRIPE.COM (which, of course, is also not
signed).

[https://dnssec-analyzer.verisignlabs.com/stripe.com](https://dnssec-
analyzer.verisignlabs.com/stripe.com)

------
otterley
Out of curiosity, what problem are you solving with this? Who’s the target
audience, and why is this useful for them?

~~~
ottovonbivouac
The idea came when we tried to optimize Cluster filesystem (CEPH via Rook) for
K8S. During this exercise we needed to test both PV&PVC performance, as well
as TCP latency and bandwidths.

Target audience would be Kubernetes and OpenShift administrators who would
like to measure and tune their installations. It is convenient for them as one
CR can be used to describe the performance measurement.

